# Super Mario Odyssey General Discussion



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2017)

Just watched the preview for SMO from the E3 presentation...

AND OMG THE HYPE IS SO REAL RN I CAN'T EVEN CONTAIN IT!!    

What's your favorite part of the game so far?
I personally love that Kevin (that's what I call the hat with eyes lol) can possess enemies, and they brought back Chain Chomps!! Like I am so hyped for this!!!! I get to see mah boiz in this brand spankin' new awesome 3D environment!!

What do yall think??

EDIT: Now that the game is out, please keep spoiler alerts in spoilers!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the moons.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2017)

Superpenguin said:


> I like the moons.



It's interesting how they went with this concept instead of power stars (if they have the same functionality, I'm assuming). 

As if they didn't make this game twisty enough


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jun 14, 2017)

I think it looks fantastic! I got some real Mario 64 vibes <3 I can't wait! ... Even though I don't even have a Switch yet.. Surely they'll get restocked soon..??


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2017)

Honestly surprised that there wasn't a thread for this game already BUT OMG THIS GAME

JUMP UP 'CAUSE YOU KNOW THAT I'LL BE THERE
And if you find you're short on joy,
don't break, just don't forget that
YOU'RE STILL OUR 1-UP BOY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

Arize said:


> I think it looks fantastic! I got some real Mario 64 vibes <3 I can't wait! ... Even though I don't even have a Switch yet.. Surely they'll get restocked soon..??



I honestly haven't been around any area that sold game systems since the Switch has been released, so I have no idea if there are shortages in my area.

I plan on buying one around the time when this game is released in late October 

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> Honestly surprised that there wasn't a thread for this game already BUT OMG THIS GAME
> 
> JUMP UP 'CAUSE YOU KNOW THAT I'LL BE THERE
> And if you find you're short on joy,
> ...



I know!! As soon as I watched the trailer I was like OMG I'M MAKING A THREAD FOR THIS IT'S TOO GOOD


----------



## JapaneseBlossom (Jun 14, 2017)

I'm quite excited for it! It looks fun, I've never played a Mario game like SMO, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## King Dorado (Jun 14, 2017)

I was walking in and out of the room during this part of Nintendo's presentation, but I took one look and said:  it's Grand Theft Mario!!


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

This seems really interesting to me. Idk how i feel about the 'mario in the real world' thing, but being able to possess enemies and other things, including a freaking t-rex seems really cool to me. 

There's a lot here that I think is really cool, but idk if it's enough to compel me to get a switch. Probably the only thing that could do that is Animal Crossing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> This seems really interesting to me. Idk how i feel about the 'mario in the real world' thing, but being able to possess enemies and other things, including a freaking t-rex seems really cool to me.
> 
> There's a lot here that I think is really cool, but idk if it's enough to compel me to get a switch. Probably the only thing that could do that is Animal Crossing.



I think it's funny when I see SM characters in "the real world".

Especially how Mario is shorter than all the normal people xDDDD


----------



## Bcat (Jun 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I think it's funny when I see SM characters in "the real world".
> 
> Especially how Mario is shorter than all the normal people xDDDD



idk, I don't hate it but something about it kind of irks me a little. Like, if those are real people then what the heck is mario?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

Bcat said:


> idk, I don't hate it but something about it kind of irks me a little. Like, if those are real people then what the heck is mario?


Just a cute lil short guy


----------



## StarUrchin (Jun 14, 2017)

Hopefully I get it for Xmas. It looks really cool. They're are just so many Switch games I can buy, but I don't want to play all my money over 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> idk, I don't hate it but something about it kind of irks me a little. Like, if those are real people then what the heck is mario?



There is a theory that that city is mainly Donkey Kong based. And of course, DK's bananas make organisms larger soo . . .

ITS JUST A THEORY, A GAME THEORY!


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Jun 14, 2017)

Anyone else think this game is definitely gonna be Game of the Year? It just has that feel to it... overall, I'm super excited to get it this Holiday season.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 14, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> There is a theory that that city is mainly Donkey Kong based. And of course, DK's bananas make organisms larger soo . . .
> 
> ITS JUST A THEORY, A GAME THEORY!



I think it is based on Donkey Kong. The license plates on the Taxis say "DK-1981" so that just makes it more obvious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CatsAreSuperCool said:


> Anyone else think this game is definitely gonna be Game of the Year? It just has that feel to it... overall, I'm super excited to get it this Holiday season.



It better be game of the year! It's already one of my favorite games and I haven't even played it yet!!


----------



## Chicha (Jun 15, 2017)

I think the game looks like a lot of fun. It has way more energy than previous Mario games since Galaxy & Sunshine (my personal favorite). I'll Be Your 1-Up Girl is so catchy omg!


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 15, 2017)

I really like the different locations and how they all have their own unique vibe unlike Sunshine which was pretty much all the same.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 15, 2017)

Bcat said:


> idk, I don't hate it but something about it kind of irks me a little. Like, if those are real people then what the heck is mario?



Mario is just Mario tbh, I don't question it.


----------



## Dim (Jun 15, 2017)

It's funny how far they've come from spamming half-assed Super Mario Bros games. 

I can't wait for this!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> idk, I don't hate it but something about it kind of irks me a little. Like, if those are real people then what the heck is mario?


Where was this question when Smash 4 brought all these "real people" to their roster? lol


----------



## Bcat (Jun 15, 2017)

StarUrchin said:


> There is a theory that that city is mainly Donkey Kong based. And of course, DK's bananas make organisms larger soo . . .
> 
> ITS JUST A THEORY, A GAME THEORY!



I think it's pretty much confirmed that the city is DK based. What with all the lil references hidden throughout the city in the gameplay videos. Plus Mayor _Pauline_, I mean...


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm really excited for the new worlds, especiallly Tostarena, Bonneton, and NDC at night.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2017)

Alien. said:


> I'm really excited for the new worlds, especiallly Tostarena, Bonneton, and NDC at night.



Yesss!!! I thinj the city is great! Especially the addition of Assassin's Creed style gameplay


----------



## Cascade (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm so excited for this game. can't wait to have it :3


----------



## Bossblitz (Jun 15, 2017)

That song is sooooo catchy oh my gosh! I can't stop listening! all the new concepts they revealed look fantastic, and the return of Pauline!? Heck yes!


----------



## Franny (Jun 16, 2017)

I can NOT stop listening to the song. It's so catchy. I'll definitely be getting the game, too


----------



## lars708 (Jun 16, 2017)

Spy said:


> I can NOT stop listening to the song. It's so catchy. I'll definitely be getting the game, too



Same it's so good and the lyrics are nice toooo

This game was good already with the initial trailer but it has so much more depth than we all could imagine AND I LOVE ITTT
Finally a real Mario game after all those years *sheds a tear*


----------



## Peter (Jun 16, 2017)

Looove that Odyssey is going back to 64/Sunshine sandbox-style gameplay, really excited for it so far!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 17, 2017)

Peter said:


> Looove that Odyssey is going back to 64/Sunshine sandbox-style gameplay, really excited for it so far!



Yes! Totally agreed!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 1, 2017)

_So nobody wants to talk about the greatest Switch game ever devised?? _

What's wrong with yall xDDD


----------



## Dim (Jul 1, 2017)

Maybe when it's out


----------



## Thomas. (Jul 1, 2017)

Can't get enough of Bowser and Peach moments, build them a hut to live in so Mario can pinpoint them down easily. Not sure what the Moon is about but I wonder when Mario will go there again. I'd have a pet Goomba if I could find one and it wanted me. The attachment of items for characters in the game are cute.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 3, 2017)

I still can't get over how cute that lil hat is ;w;


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anybody know when this game will be available for pre-order in the different regions?


Cause I'm gonna be the first to pre-order it at my Gamestop I tell ya hwut


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

Bumping this thread cause the Nintendo Direct of 9/13/17 is announcing some new stuff for SMO!


----------



## lars708 (Sep 15, 2017)

O m g so hyped for this game, it's almost here too! I think there's 10 kingdoms that we currently know of which is honestly more than I initially expected to be in the game. I'M SO GLAD THAT THIS GAME HAS SUCH A LOT OF CONTENT! This could potentially be my new favorite Mario game


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2017)

This game seems to be very big in terms of... nearly everything! Worlds, costumes, secrets, and apparently there might even be over 500 moons to collect! This game will definitely keep me busy while I wait for Kirby: Star Allies to release.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

lars708 said:


> O m g so hyped for this game, it's almost here too! I think there's 10 kingdoms that we currently know of which is honestly more than I initially expected to be in the game. I'M SO GLAD THAT THIS GAME HAS SUCH A LOT OF CONTENT! This could potentially be my new favorite Mario game



Personally I don't think any game could take SM64s place, but this one could easily take 2nd. 

I'm so hyped I preordered the game and I don't even have a Switch lmao rip


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Sep 15, 2017)

God it looks *SO FREAKIN' GOOD*

The latest footage (from the Direct) was so spoilerific I had to look away, though. Just over a month now.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

WarpDogsVG said:


> God it looks *SO FREAKIN' GOOD*
> 
> The latest footage (from the Direct) was so spoilerific I had to look away, though. Just over a month now.



I'm afraid to watch the Direct cause I'll prob pass out from excitement xDD


----------



## Silversea (Sep 15, 2017)

My biggest problem so far is the game seems like it is going to be a long, long ride with few clues on where to go. The world becomes so big, and who knows where those last 5 crescents are hiding? The hint system should help.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 15, 2017)

Silversea said:


> My biggest problem so far is the game seems like it is going to be a long, long ride with few clues on where to go. The world becomes so big, and who knows where those last 5 crescents are hiding? The hint system should help.



Well the primary focus of the game was that it's more for core gamers, which fits into the same category as 64 and Sunshine. A lot of newer games have been aimed more towards casual players, so this one is for the serious players like myself.

I like that you have to explore the worlds and solve clues, it makes the game's experience that much better.


----------



## Flare (Sep 16, 2017)

This game just keeps getting more and more exciting for me!


----------



## Garrett (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm hyped up now, preordered it yesterday. Just have to polish off Zelda now.


----------



## JCnator (Sep 16, 2017)

Want to download Super Mario Odyssey on your Switch's storage unit? Be sure to have 5.7 GB of free space with you!

I'd recommend to go for a physical copy of the game if you're interested. Since this is a single-player experience at its core, you might not find more replay value once you've gotten every Power Moon and other collectibles. The file size is still a bit on the large side if you only have 32GB of storage.


Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/super-mario-odyssey-file-size/


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 16, 2017)

Holy krako thats huge! 

Wait...Star Wars Battlefront is over 75 gb on the Xbox One... nvm. 


LOL. 

OK. Question. Has there been any further mention of save data being only local? Is it confirmed that will change when the online service goes live? Not being able to splat at a friends house really sucks!


----------



## JCnator (Sep 16, 2017)

aleshapie said:


> Holy krako thats huge!
> 
> Wait...Star Wars Battlefront is over 75 gb on the Xbox One... nvm.
> 
> ...



Super Mario Odyssey's file size is nothing compared to Breath of the Wild and NBA 2K18, which takes about 13.4 GB and 22.9 GB respectively.

As for now, the save data will remain local and cannot be copied to a microSD card. Though, there are mentions that Nintendo is working for ways to transfer save files from one hardware to another. Although when they'll be officially announced is still up in the air. For now, you'll have to bring your Switch unit to your friend's house and plop it to his dock in order to play your own save file on TV.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well the primary focus of the game was that it's more for core gamers, which fits into the same category as 64 and Sunshine. A lot of newer games have been aimed more towards casual players, so this one is for the serious players like myself.
> 
> I like that you have to explore the worlds and solve clues, it makes the game's experience that much better.



64 and Sunshine were different because you would select a certain level and focus on that one shine, with the level vaguely helping you work out where it is (with the occasional bonus shine such as via coins or whatnot).

This puts you in a world with 20-50 shines and leaves you guessing. I think it'll be fun, but I've played games like this before where it just becomes a boring haul.


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 16, 2017)

Silversea said:


> 64 and Sunshine were different because you would select a certain level and focus on that one shine, with the level vaguely helping you work out where it is (with the occasional bonus shine such as via coins or whatnot).
> 
> This puts you in a world with 20-50 shines and leaves you guessing. I think it'll be fun, but I've played games like this before where it just becomes a boring haul.



I guess it depends on if you are completionist or more there to go along for the ride. (BoTW Korok seed hell atm...)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 16, 2017)

Silversea said:


> This puts you in a world with 20-50 shines and leaves you guessing. I think it'll be fun, but I've played games like this before where it just becomes a boring haul.


You can bet that this isn't gonna be a boring game. 
I think no matter how difficult or frustrating it is, it won't get boring at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleshapie said:


> I guess it depends on if you are completionist or more there to go along for the ride. (BoTW Korok seed hell atm...)



I'm personally buying the game .ore for the ride than to complete it. I still haven't beaten SM64 but it's my favorite game! It's bevause it's just so much fun to play even without trying to beat it.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 19, 2017)

I am so excited for this game.  I had the chance to play around in New Donk City and Tostarena while I was at PAX. Despite earlier reservations about New Donk City and how it would mesh with the Mario universe, it was actually my favourite of the two - there was more to explore from the get-go and climbing buildings is fun. The controls take a little getting used to but felt fairly intuitive (i.e., flicking the joycon to throw Cappy), though I'm probably going to buy a pro controller to play 'cause the joycons make my hands cramp up. Overall I am so psyched, especially for SO MANY WORLDS.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 19, 2017)

This game looks amazing but I don't have a switch lol

But I want to be a T. rex with a Mario hat


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

YunaMoon said:


> This game looks amazing but I don't have a switch lol
> 
> But I want to be a T. rex with a Mario hat



I pre-ordered the game back in July and I prob won't even get a Switch until Christmas time at the earliest xDDD

I almost died when I saw a legit T-rex in a Mario game, I'm like how does this dino coexist with Yoshi and Rex lol


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2017)

I agree with silversea, I'm a little worried that "search every nook and cranny" becomes "lol use a guide"


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2017)

oath2order said:


> I agree with silversea, I'm a little worried that "search every nook and cranny" becomes "lol use a guide"



I only use a guide when I start punching people on the game and beating up random NPCs.
Though many times I just continue to beat people up cause I'm too lazy to get a guide lmao


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Sep 20, 2017)

Can't wait for Odyssey. It's so promising and somehow has a better hub world than Delfino Plaza, if that's possible. Confirmed: Nintendo can do the impossible.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I only use a guide when I start punching people on the game and beating up random NPCs.
> Though many times I just continue to beat people up cause I'm too lazy to get a guide lmao



I mean, I get it, but I'm just a little apprehensive it's going to be _too_ long.


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 27, 2017)

One month.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 27, 2017)

Alien. said:


> One month.



I KNOOOO OMGGGG

I still remember when I looked at the date and it said 136 days left.
Now there's 30 days left.

Man does time fly.


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 28, 2017)

Reallllllllllllllllllllllllly hope we get a secret slide type deal in every world! This'll be amazing!


----------



## lukuheku (Oct 10, 2017)

If those are the actual in-game graphics that's pretty awesome. It's super weird to see Mario interacting with "real" people - reminds me of the old Mario cartoons. Looks very exciting in general.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

lukuheku said:


> If those are the actual in-game graphics that's pretty awesome. It's super weird to see Mario interacting with "real" people - reminds me of the old Mario cartoons. Looks very exciting in general.



I love how he's super short compared to everyone else, it's so cute xD


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 10, 2017)

This game looks weird to me. Mario looks out of place in a realistic city full of people. Also, his hat with eyes creeps me out a bit. The wedding amiibo look really cute though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

TykiButterfree said:


> Also, his hat with eyes creeps me out a bit.



But Kevin is cute T.T


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 10, 2017)

I pre-ordered this online. I most likely won't be buying the amiibo. I'm sure the game will have plenty of bonus content and things to do and explore for a long while.


----------



## lukuheku (Oct 10, 2017)

I love super mario games. I mostly play online games at http://www.kizifan.com/ as my PC gets really slow when it gets to games like the one I received for Birthday.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 10, 2017)

lukuheku said:


> I love super mario games



Same lol

Hence my username


----------



## Milsean (Oct 14, 2017)

Ahhh I can't wait! I pre-ordered Super Mario Odyssey w/ the Nintendo switch and I'll be picking them up on the release date, it's so close yet so far!

Conveniently enough I get my midterm break when it's released, so I'll probably be staying up all night playing it for the entire week. cx

edit; original post got posted twice for some reason akkk


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 15, 2017)

Just played this at my local bestbuy! It was soooo cool! I got to be a bullet bill


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Just played this at my local bestbuy! It was soooo cool! I got to be a bullet bill



WHAT 




I'm so jelly ;-;


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 16, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly didn't think it'd be in the switch demo thingy! Now I Reallllllllllllllllllllllllly need to get to preordering... I can't keep on procrastinating it


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2017)

I can't believe we're only one and a half week away from getting the game. My expectations for Odyssey are through the roof right now.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 16, 2017)

Btw, Super Mario Odyssey got reviewed by UK game magazine EDGE a few days ago. Care to guess what it got?


Spoiler: Score



10/10​


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 17, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> Btw, Super Mario Odyssey got reviewed by UK game magazine EDGE a few days ago. Care to guess what it got?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Score
> ...


Not surprised at all lol

I can't wait to see my cute lil chompys omg


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 24, 2017)

Only three (3) days to go!

*steam comes through ears*


----------



## lukuheku (Oct 25, 2017)

This game was good already with the initial trailer but it has so much more depth than we all could imagine AND I LOVE ITTT


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 26, 2017)

Finnnnallly pre ordered! Such hype a long with pocket camp and usum!


----------



## Awesomebrendan (Oct 26, 2017)

30 minutes until Sydney 27th!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i will get oddesy


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 26, 2017)

10/10 by IGN!

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2017/10/26/super-mario-odyssey-review


----------



## JCnator (Oct 26, 2017)

So far in Metacritic, there's 64 reviews out for the game at the moment, with an average score of 97. It's practically the same score as Breath of the Wild earned as of today.

I already pre-loaded the Super Mario Odyssey on my Switch, knowing that I would immensely enjoy the game. This means I'll get to play the game before the retailers open their doors.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 26, 2017)

Thinkin about making my avatar an SMO theme for today and tomorrow...




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So far in Metacritic, there's *64* reviews out for the game at the moment, with an average score of 97. It's practically the same score as Breath of the Wild earned as of today.



How ironic


----------



## Spoon_Kitty (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm so excited for Odyssey! I'm probably gonna head to GameStop soon and preorder that and Assasin's Creed. Ahhh. So excited. &#55357;&#56842; I grew up playing 64 and Sunshine! Sunshine is probably one of my all time favorite games. I've played through it all so many times~ When I heard Odyssey was supposed to be open sandbox like 64 and Sunshine, I was all for it. The game looks so beautiful too! I can't wait to play! I might take a vacation from being mayor for awhile just to make time for Odyssey. Shadow of War, Assassin's Creed Origins and Odyssey this month? No wonder I'm so broke. Haha.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm hoping that after all the madness I endure today, I can end the day with a nice trip to Gamestop to pick up my pre-order


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 27, 2017)

I'm still waiting for my copy to come in the mail. Apparently there are over 600 moons to collect in the game. That's a lot.

Most of the kingdoms look fun to explore, especially the city one and the forest one. Hopefully this game is worth the wait.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 27, 2017)

MY COPIE CAME YEEEEEEEE 

GONNA JUMP UP IN DA AIR 

hyyyyyype


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 27, 2017)

Playing it right now, and LOVING IT.


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 27, 2017)

So does anyone know how to activate the paintings? I've seen what happens if you do but... Idk how they Did it


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 28, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> So does anyone know how to activate the paintings? I've seen what happens if you do but... Idk how they Did it



Not 100% sure on this, but from what I gathered from the strategy guide, you have to visit other locales to unlock the warp points in the frames.

Either way, I'm not too worried about it yet because this game is all but guaranteeing replayability in a big way.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 28, 2017)

I have gotten my copy of the game in the mail, and I love it! I'm not very far into the game, but I'm already discovering lots of power moons.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 28, 2017)

I have to say, the whole rocket ship and travelling to different areas is very pikmin.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 30, 2017)

I finished the main story today. I have to finish the bonus content now, but I might not do that for a while...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I finished the main story today. I have to finish the bonus content now, but I might not do that for a while...



boiiii

what's up with yall rushin through the game 

you're supposed to enjoy it smfh





I got the game 2 days ago and still haven't played it lol rip :,)
It's just sitting above my desk on a shelf, next to me Beatles albums, a painting of pansies, and a peace ty bear.
It's a nice change of scenery tbh


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> you're supposed to enjoy it



I did enjoy it. I just finished it quickly. 

I have yet to explore the bonus kingdom, I'm sure it'll be a lot of fun, though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I did enjoy it. I just finished it quickly.



I just have a fear that, like many others, you'll play the game for a week, beat the whole game, and then just kinda forget about it...

Idk, maybe it's just me. I could never truly 100% a game because I would still play it all the time.


----------



## Cascade (Oct 30, 2017)

I ordered this game from Bestbuy c: I'm excited and can't wait to have it on Wednesday


----------



## Braixen (Oct 31, 2017)

It's definitely not your usual Mario game, but that's not a bad thing! I've liked it a lot so far, and I love Cappy and his mechanic of controlling things. Being a t-rex is p cool if you ask me : p


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 31, 2017)

I've been really enjoying it so far! I really wish people would slow down playing it though. They can play how they want but it just seems like a waste to blast through it so quickly. I mean you paid $60 so might as well make it last. I just completed New Donk City and did a little of a world after that.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 31, 2017)

I've made it to the flower world and keep going back to previous kingdoms to see what I missed or has been unlocked. I'm in no hurry to finish at all. It is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Oct 31, 2017)

I unlocked the wrolds up to the Metro Kingdom, but I'm going back to the previous worlds to see what else I can find/unlock.

This game is ridiculously fun and I'm enjoying every second!

And this is a Mario game that expects and rewards heavy exploration, which is awesome.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

Braixen said:


> It's definitely not your usual Mario game, but that's not a bad thing! I've liked it a lot so far, and I love *Cappy* and his mechanic of controlling things. Being a t-rex is p cool if you ask me : p



KEVIN



His name is Kevin.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 31, 2017)

I personally think Cappy is annoying, but eh.

The bonus kingdom is so much fun! I haven't even explored the main part of it yet!

I've been going back to previous kingdoms to see what I can find. I have collected more power moons, but I still need a lot to unlock more things!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

omg guys I'm like seriously starting to live vicariously cause I wanna play this game so bad but I just have to listen to other people's stories about it. Idk if that's a bag thing but it's so awesome getting to hear yall talk about it!!



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I personally think Cappy is annoying, but eh.
> !


And how dare you talk bad about Kevin, he's a good child, he makes my like whole T_T


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 31, 2017)

If someone ever asks you what's so great about SMO just show them this pic:


SM64 boi is lit


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 1, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> If someone ever asks you what's so great about SMO just show them this pic:
> View attachment 210484
> SM64 boi is lit



Ha I was just playing in seaside kingdom and that dog was following me around. This game really is amazing though. I grew up with 64 and Sunshine and it combines and improves upon elements of both. The Peach amiibo adding extra lives is OP though.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 4, 2017)

Spoiler



Well kinda...but not really.

Am I the only one who thinks the chubby seals in the Snow Kingdom are freaking ADORABLE and that Nintendo needs to make Amiibo and plushies of these guys like, right now?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2017)

HopeForHyrule said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks the chubby seals in the Snow Kingdom are freaking ADORABLE and that Nintendo needs to make Amiibo and plushies of these guys like, right now?





Spoiler: more spoiler




Heck yes


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 4, 2017)

Spoiler



Huh? I thought they were bears...

Also, *MAJOR SPOILERS*, I finally collected all of the regional coins in the Mushroom Kingdom. I've still been collecting lots of power moons. I'm close to getting enough for unlocking the final levels.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Nov 4, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nah. The Mario wiki describes them as seal/penguin-like animals. But I'd say they're just chubby seals.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 5, 2017)

Spoiler: Post-Game Spoiler



**** darker side of the moon man... got to the woodpecker part and died. That stage really tests your sanity. Pretty on-par with the bonus stages in Super Mario 3D World.


----------



## JCnator (Nov 5, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Post-Game Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> **** darker side of the moon man... got to the woodpecker part and died. That stage really tests your sanity. Pretty on-par with the bonus stages in Super Mario 3D World.





Spoiler: Post-Game Spoiler



From what I've seen from other players and YouTube videos so far, the difficulty of the challenge from the darker side of moon stems mostly from how long the stage is without any sort of checkpoint and the sheer amount of bottomless pits. The sections in this level aren't nowhere near as tricky as the ones found in the rather short Champion Road from Super Mario 3D Land, but they still demand a much higher degree of consistency on your part than the rest of the game. Some might even argue that this type of challenge tends to be tedious, as it takes a longer while to get back where you were whenever you fail.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 5, 2017)

Spoiler



I just finished the dark side on assist mode, and unlocked the king outfit. Hopefully I'll unlock the darker side soon, but that might take a long while.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 6, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Spoiler: Post-Game Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> **** darker side of the moon man... got to the woodpecker part and died. That stage really tests your sanity. Pretty on-par with the bonus stages in Super Mario 3D World.





Spoiler: Spoiler



Yeah, the part with the Pokio is murder. Still haven't gotten past it.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 7, 2017)

I plan on getting each unique moon (pretty close) would I have to still buy extra moons from the shops to hit 999 for 100% completion?


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 8, 2017)

Vonny said:


> I plan on getting each unique moon (pretty close) would I have to still buy extra moons from the shops to hit 999 for 100% completion?





Spoiler



I think so. I just beat the final challenge in the game and have 880 moons. Now I'm saving up coins to buy the additional moons.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm getting pretty close to collecting all the purple coins/unique moons per world. I thought the Koopa races would be a problem beforehand but they're actually pretty easy. Learning the hat dive jump is super helpful for that and a lot of other things.



Spoiler: Other Worlds



Still need moons from Mushroom Kingdom, Bowser's Kingdom, Moon, Dark Side of the Moon, Darker Side of the Moon.


----------



## Cascade (Nov 8, 2017)

The fishing thing from Lakitu is kinda annoying  can't catch a moon.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 9, 2017)

Some stuff happened and I had to get rid of my Switch but I'll be getting a new one soon and I can not wait to get my hands on this damn game. I've been hearing nothing but great things. :'')


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 12, 2017)

Spoiler



I've been exploring every nook and cranny to find more power moons and get enough to unlock the darker side. Toadette has been providing me plenty of these moons. Same with Captain Toad, the racing koopa troopas, etc.. Despite how long I've been collecting moons, I'm still 98 away from unlocking the darker side. Hopefully I'll get enough moons soon, because I'm starting to lose motivation to keep on playing the game.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 12, 2017)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've been exploring every nook and cranny to find more power moons and get enough to unlock the darker side. Toadette has been providing me plenty of these moons. Same with Captain Toad, the racing koopa troopas, etc.. Despite how long I've been collecting moons, I'm still 98 away from unlocking the darker side. Hopefully I'll get enough moons soon, *because I'm starting to lose motivation to keep on playing the game.*



This statement deeply saddens me.

It appears you're not really enjoying SMO to its fullest extent and all it has to offer, you're just playing and looking for the items to complete the game.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This statement deeply saddens me.
> 
> It appears you're not really enjoying SMO to its fullest extent and all it has to offer, you're just playing and looking for the items to complete the game.





Spoiler



I don't get what you're saying. I am enjoying it. I'm trying to complete it without a guide, so I can explore and find surprises I never knew were in the game.

I almost have enough moons to unlock the darker side, so it won't take much longer to reach 500.


----------



## Vonny (Nov 13, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> This statement deeply saddens me.
> 
> It appears you're not really enjoying SMO to its fullest extent and all it has to offer, you're just playing and looking for the items to complete the game.


I think the main game is great but the post game became such a repetitive grind.  Was already tired of the races after the first one.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 13, 2017)

Vonny said:


> I think the main game is great but the post game became such a repetitive grind.  Was already tired of the races after the first one.



The koopa races became boring very quickly. I always put off doing them until the very end. I was ok with them in SM64 and SMS (against Pantisimo?) because they brought variety to the games, but in Odyssey they're in pretty much every kingdom.

I didn't think it was that much of a repetitive grind other than that though.


----------



## Tikikata (Nov 13, 2017)

I just beat this game last night (the story mode) and I think it's my favorite 3D Mario game to date. I had a blast throughout the entire game, despite the Luncheon Kingdom being the most frustrating part of the game for me. The ending was hilariously great, too, and the stuff you unlock afterwards was an amazing surprise!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 13, 2017)

I think this game is the best 3D Mario game. But it's also very long. If you compare Super Mario Bros to a road trip from El Paso to Houston, Super Mario Odyssey (when collecting everything) is like a road trip from the Sun to Pluto.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 13, 2017)

I got all of the in-game obtainable moons and bought the remaining ones you need to get to reach 999 moons. Such a good game. After you unlock everything it's pretty much exploration, koopa races, and the jump-rope/volleyball/RC car mini-games. I hope they add DLC for this game. It's too good to not have it.



Spoiler: 100% Rewards



You get hard mode Bowser painting, golden balloon for your ship, a hat on top of Peach's castle with a celebration animation, and post card. Though you can't get the painting or golden balloon by just buying the moons I believe.


----------



## Garrett (Nov 13, 2017)

I finished the main game over the weekend. I enjoyed it very much, but not sure how much of the post-game stuff I'll do, maybe try to get 500 moons at least so I can unlock the next world.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 13, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Super Mario Odyssey (when collecting everything) is like a road trip from the Sun to Pluto.



That makes me even more hyped to play tbh


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 13, 2017)

Vonny said:


> I think the main game is great but the post game became such a repetitive grind.  Was already tired of the races after the first one.





Spoiler



It was the opposite for me. I hated the main game, but I love the post-game because I feel like I have much more freedom with what I can do.

I'm 10 power moons away from unlocking the darker side. Yay.

I think it's tedious to find the regional coins in each kingdom, though.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> That makes me even more hyped to play tbh



After 70 hours and completing the whole game I still can't put it down. lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 14, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> After 70 hours and completing the whole game I still can't put it down. lol



What do you do to make your own fun? Genuinely curious because I want to be able to pick it back up and play even though I unlocked everything.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 14, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What do you do to make your own fun? Genuinely curious because I want to be able to pick it back up and play even though I unlocked everything.



Well like I've been playing SM64 since mid-2011 and I still have fun playing it. I use my imagination a lot when playing games that give such free range, and I feel like SMO will be really awesome in that context.

Like I like to pretend that the enemies are like individuals instead of just guys you gotta defeat or watch out for. For instance, the Grindels and Spindel in Shifting Sand Land are just obstacles, and can be pretty boring, but I love them to death and I love to mess with them all the time. That's just one example of using my imagination.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 14, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What do you do to make your own fun? Genuinely curious because I want to be able to pick it back up and play even though I unlocked everything.



There's a lot of moons that have great replayability. Like the scooter stages in New Donk City. Just do the fun ones and skip the ones that are more tedious.

NDC is also a great playground to practice some crazy daredevil antics, even if I'll never achieve the level of skill that some speedrunners have. Finding alternative ways to grab moons is a nice challenge if you're up to that.

I mostly replay the 2D/murial sections though, they're my favorite part of the game. Try checking out all of the different costumes in 2D if you haven't already.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well like I've been playing SM64 since mid-2011 and I still have fun playing it. I use my imagination a lot when playing games that give such free range, and I feel like SMO will be really awesome in that context.
> 
> Like I like to pretend that the enemies are like individuals instead of just guys you gotta defeat or watch out for. For instance, the Grindels and Spindel in Shifting Sand Land are just obstacles, and can be pretty boring, but I love them to death and I love to mess with them all the time. That's just one example of using my imagination.





Stalfos said:


> There's a lot of moons that have great replayability. Like the scooter stages in New Donk City. Just do the fun ones and skip the ones that are more tedious.
> 
> NDC is also a great playground to practice some crazy daredevil antics, even if I'll never achieve the level of skill that some speedrunners have. Finding alternative ways to grab moons is a nice challenge if you're up to that.
> 
> I mostly replay the 2D/murial sections though, they're my favorite part of the game. Try checking out all of the different costumes in 2D if you haven't already.



Thanks for the feedback guys! Creative ideas for sure. I actually haven't bought every outfit with the coins yet so maybe I'll go back and earn the coins in a creative way instead of farming at Bowser's Kingdom.


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 15, 2017)

Spoiler



I finally got 500 power moons, and I finished the darker side, with help from assist mode. I currently have 513 moons. I'll probably keep playing until I get 600 moons, all regional coins, and all outfits. I'm not sure yet.

I do think the invisible outfit is pretty funny, though.


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 15, 2017)

Ugh, I WANT THIS SO BADLYYYY


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 15, 2017)

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Ugh, I WANT THIS SO BADLYYYY



Try having the game but not a Switch.

It's even more painful.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 23, 2017)

So I 100% completed the game a while ago, or so I thought. Turns out there was two transformations missing from my list (I got 50/52 I think). Ok, so I started playing through all the kingdoms again to see if there was anything I had missed. Nothing. I've gone through every kingdom multiple times without finding anything new. So now I'm starting to worry that it might be something that is permanently missable.

Has anyone gotten all the transformations?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 26, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> So I 100% completed the game a while ago, or so I thought. Turns out there was two transformations missing from my list (I got 50/52 I think). Ok, so I started playing through all the kingdoms again to see if there was anything I had missed. Nothing. I've gone through every kingdom multiple times without finding anything new. So now I'm starting to worry that it might be something that is permanently missable.
> 
> Has anyone gotten all the transformations?



I have. Are you missing the piranha transformations? One being fire and the other being the oil. You would need to throw a rock at them and then throw the hat.


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 27, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Try having the game but not a Switch.
> 
> It's even more painful.



Oooor try _Having _ a switch and _Owning _oddessy but LOSING YOU SWITCH DO TO MISSPLACEMENT!?!? .....


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 28, 2017)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I have. Are you missing the piranha transformations? One being fire and the other being the oil. You would need to throw a rock at them and then throw the hat.



Those are the ones! Thanks, I would never have figured that out on my own.


----------



## Nooblord (Nov 28, 2017)

I've gotten all the moons in all the kingdoms but Darker Side, I'll get to it eventually. Just hate getting so far and having to start over. Found them all without buying any hints from toad, but I did use Talkatoo for some guidance, which usually didn't help much. Some of the moons that took me forever to find were the photo hint that read "KEEP"; and Celebrating in the Streets, the last one I needed to complete NDC. I went through the festival countless times, assuming it had to be there, but I never thought to move the camera around, and overlooked a pipe.

It's frustrating searching all over for a moon, but it is satisfying when you finally figure it out.
Overall, I wasn't really blown away by Odyssey. I got what I expected, though. Fighting the broodals over and over again got so stale, I wish there were more creative boss fights, like the one at the end of Bowser's Kingdom. That was my favorite boss in the entire game.

I think this is a great game to speed run, but I'm not a speed runner, I do love figuring out tricks to get places faster, but once you get the hang of the timing it becomes effortless. I'm hoping the next 3D Mario game blows my mind and the worlds are more lively.
I never played A Hat in Time but I saw the accolades trailer and that looks a game I'd enjoy more than Odyssey, it just has so much character.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 29, 2017)

I got every power moon in the game, except for the dark side and darker side. I have to say, this game is really long.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 29, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have to say, this game is really long.



Good sign. SM64 has 120 stars and after about 6 years I still have like 7 more to get lol


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 30, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Good sign. SM64 has 120 stars and after about 6 years I still have like 7 more to get lol


Ummmmm..... Huh


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 30, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Ummmmm..... Huh



I like it when games are really long, it gives me more time to play it and really enjoy it.

I made a comment back when 3D World was released, saying "I wish games like this were as long as Skyrim". Apparently my dream came true lol


----------



## mitfy (Dec 26, 2017)

got mario odyssey for christmas and it's super fun! i've been enjoying it despite not being one of my initial top choices. i got mario a cowboy hat, love it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 31, 2017)

mitfy said:


> got mario odyssey for christmas and it's super fun! i've been enjoying it despite not being one of my initial top choices. i got mario a cowboy hat, love it.



Omg that sounds adorable :,)

I didn't get a Switch for Christmas so I still can't play it. Maybe someday...


Also does anyone else fangirl over this game as much as I do? Like I really just can't get enough of this game it's so cute xD


----------



## mitfy (Dec 31, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omg that sounds adorable :,)
> 
> I didn't get a Switch for Christmas so I still can't play it. Maybe someday...
> 
> ...



it is! and if you love mario 64 then you'll _love_ odyssey. idk how much you know about the ending (or post-ending) of the game, but it gives a lot of homage to 64 and i love it.

it's definitely the best mario game, it took everything we loved from 64 and galaxy and even classic mario and made something new and fun and i really enjoyed it.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 5, 2018)

So does anyone else reALLY ****ING HATE THE STUPID 100 JUMP MOON?! Because I’m honestly about to have a breakdown because of it


----------



## JCnator (Jan 5, 2018)

Katelyn said:


> So does anyone else reALLY ****ING HATE THE STUPID 100 JUMP MOON?! Because I?m honestly about to have a breakdown because of it



If you simply want an easy way out, then....



Spoiler



...you could exploit the Talkatoo Glitch in a way to let you float in the air, therefore not needing to hop for the mini-game to register a successful jump. Do it before Nintendo patches the glitch out.

More detailed explanation here.


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 5, 2018)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you simply want an easy way out, then....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I saw this earlier, I probbaly would have done this lmao. I just got it after an hour of doing it though


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 11, 2018)

I've gotten addicted to Balloon World. Never expected it to be this much fun. I just wish people wouldn't use glitches to hide balloons in solid objects/walls. :/


----------



## lars708 (Mar 12, 2018)

I already stopped playing Balloon World tbh, it was fun for a while but more and more people place balloons out of bounds which end up breaking my streaks everytime. It's not fun at all and so cheap from the people who hid those balloons. What's the fun in cheating? Nobody will find you balloon and thus you cannot experience the fun of looking for a different hiding spot after your balloon has been popped. Honestly to me that's the best part, looking for hiding spots!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 12, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> I've gotten addicted to Balloon World. Never expected it to be this much fun. I just wish people wouldn't use glitches to hide balloons in solid objects/walls. :/



Yeah, I'm not going to really play anymore until they fix the balloons. There are just far too many that have been hidden out of bounds to the point I'm not having fun.


----------



## amazonevan19 (Mar 13, 2018)

I hate that every time I want to play, the servers are under maintenance. Guess I am just ridiculously unlucky in the times I want to hop on :\ 

Luigi's Balloon World is pretty fun, but the out of bound balloons are definitely annoying af. I enjoy finding good hiding places and glitching takes away the whole point of the game IMO.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 13, 2018)

I spent over 1000 coins on a balloon in Cascade Falls only to finally realize it was hidden inside the wall behind the waterfall. It's such a shame that people do this. Many balloons with high reward are actually really cleverly hidden and have given me a nice challenge but I don't want to get a balloon that is hidden out of bounds so I'm always reluctant to try the higher award ones. :/


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 14, 2018)

Stalfos said:


> I spent over 1000 coins on a balloon in Cascade Falls only to finally realize it was hidden inside the wall behind the waterfall. It's such a shame that people do this. Many balloons with high reward are actually really cleverly hidden and have given me a nice challenge but I don't want to get a balloon that is hidden out of bounds so I'm always reluctant to try the higher award ones. :/



I like the balloon challenge thing on SMO but is there a time limit to find them? That's kinda what kills it for me.

Sucks that you had to spend so many coins to find it ^^"


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like the balloon challenge thing on SMO but is there a time limit to find them? That's kinda what kills it for me.
> 
> Sucks that you had to spend so many coins to find it ^^"



I mean, what would be the point without a time limit, would basically take away all the fun/challenge of the mode.


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 15, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I like the balloon challenge thing on SMO but is there a time limit to find them? That's kinda what kills it for me.
> 
> Sucks that you had to spend so many coins to find it ^^"



Yeah, worst thing was that I couldn't even pop it because it was out of bounds. :/ The cost wasn't that big of a deal though - the rewards are usually so high that I made up for it after popping just a couple of balloons. I've made over 100,000 coins so far so you'll definitely make more than you spend.

I can totally see that the speed running aspect of it can take away the fun for some. Maybe there should be another mode where you got to search for balloons without the time limit?


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 25, 2018)

So I spent ~7500 coins on one balloon. Not my proudest moment but at least I got it, hey?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 25, 2018)

ive played balloon world a lot and i havent encountered a single oob balloon, lucky i guess?


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 26, 2018)

Here's my balloons if anyone would like to try and pop them. Most are pretty easy or fair I'd say except for the Lake and Seaside Kingdom ones which probably are a bit frustrating so if that's not your thing I'd stay away from those two.



Spoiler: Balloons



Mushroom Kingdom: 00K F0J BJR

Cap Kingdom: 009 NK0 455

Cascade Kingdom: 009 CT3 JTV

Sand Kingdom: 00H R8Y M0M

Wooded Kingdom: 004 0CP VRW

*Lake Kingdom: 00K 840 DWP*

Lost Kingdom: 00K F1M PF3

Metro Kingdom: 00J JN2 5D5

*Seaside Kingdom: 004 NWK MR0*

Snow Kingdom: 008 L67 VYC

Luncheon Kingdom: 002 DH5 DMJ

Bowser's Kingdom: 00B 5BD W4H

Moon Kingdom: 00C R35 R3J


----------



## mitfy (Mar 26, 2018)

cammy said:


> ive played balloon world a lot and i havent encountered a single oob balloon, lucky i guess?



yeah, me neither. though i haven't played in a couple weeks so who's to say  ?\_(ツ)_/?
i usually only look for easy ones, since i don't like wasting too much money,,, :V


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm diggin this SMO aesthetic 


Still don't have a Switch tho smfh


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 8, 2018)

Woo! Finally got level 50 in Luigi's Balloon World!


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 17, 2018)

I like Metro Kingdom a lot in that game, and also love Luigi's Balloon world. People can never find my balloons i hide.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (May 17, 2018)

I hope E3 brings some new on SMO DLC - I desperately need Delfino Island and maybe something from SMG in my life


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 17, 2018)

WarpDogsVG said:


> I hope E3 brings some new on SMO DLC - I desperately need Delfino Island and maybe something from SMG in my life



Delfino Island is a great idea in SMO.


----------



## lars708 (May 18, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> I like Metro Kingdom a lot in that game, and also love Luigi's Balloon world. People can never find my balloons i hide.



Give me your codes and I'll pop every single one of them.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 15, 2018)

just doing a bump


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 16, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> just doing a bump



Oh hey thanks!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 16, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Oh hey thanks!



Np


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 18, 2018)

IMO the best mario game, I have over 210 hours in it


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 18, 2018)

Hyrule_Crossing said:


> IMO the best mario game, I have over 210 hours in it



And the only mario game I finished, and I say it is very fun but I don't know its the best mario game.
*signs*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 18, 2018)

ZeldaNumber1 said:


> And the only mario game I finished, and I say it is very fun but I don't know its the best mario game.
> *signs*



Well we all know what the best Mario game is 

But yeah, I think SMO could easily be my second favorite. It's sad that I've had it since the day after launch but I've never played it :/


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 18, 2018)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Well we all know what the best Mario game is
> 
> But yeah, I think SMO could easily be my second favorite. It's sad that I've had it since the day after launch but I've never played it :/



I want to try the mario sunshine game.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

I start to play this game over a week ago and I must say it's pretty cool. The locations are 
nice, the challenges are fun (except the jump rope one, which is kinda frustrating as well as 
the RC car one) and in general it's amazing to explore each Kingdom. The Metro Kingdom is 
my by far my favorite Kingdom, especially because I love New Donk City a lot. It's nice to 
see also Pauline again, I really like her. Overall, I enjoy this game and I will continue to play 
it soon, as I made a little break from it. But it is already one of my favorite Switch games.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 5, 2019)

I finally beat dark side of the moon. It was so hard.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 5, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I finally beat dark side of the moon. It was so hard.



There's probably no hope for me lol rip


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I finally beat dark side of the moon. It was so hard.



I was close to beat it but I died around the end
I should give it another try


----------

